
It took me a full hour to login to PayPal - lucabenazzi
https://medium.com/@lucabenazzi/it-took-me-one-full-hour-to-login-to-paypal-399bc458910d
======
Ayesh
PayPal's 2FA is prwcticqlly broken for anyone who travels often. There is no
support for TOTP apps.

